# My Lummi collection



## The Coach (Apr 16, 2008)

Got my Flik prototype today from arewethereyetdad (thanks Troy), so I thought I'd show off a little. :naughty:





After opening the famous tube of light
I checked out the 4 little LED's




The body is very thick (and heavy)




After inspection, he was introduced to his new home




And they all lived happily ever after. 




And now that the house is full, does that mean my flashlight collecting days are over??? :thinking:


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, you just have to buy a new house!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice collection...

The Flik looks crazy...i would really like to see, how
bright that is!


----------



## steel (Apr 19, 2008)

hi

nice collection:twothumbs

is the wee ti or ns? which ouput did you decided to go with?


----------



## The Coach (Apr 19, 2008)

The Wee is Ti, I got it from Lighthound last year. It's 50 lumens.
I'll try to get some pics in the dark. It looks about the same as my L1 on low, but with more floody (if you know what I mean).:candle:


----------



## steel (Apr 24, 2008)

coach

i got the wee ns wish i had ordered the ti now tho, its a very very well made light. wasn't sure which light output to get so i ordered the spare pills of the lummi wedsite, will probaly order a raw next not sure if i'll order the ns. alu or save up for a ti

will you be adding more to your lummi collection?


----------



## orb (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice Lummi Collection there Coach :thumbsup:
It could be a while before you can get close to Olafs http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/WorldWide_Lummi_Gallery.html
& a few others collection


----------



## Snow (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweet collection. I am very close to buying a Raw NS. Trying to resist...


----------



## chalshus (May 8, 2008)

Snow said:


> Sweet collection. I am very close to buying a Raw NS. Trying to resist...



You know you want it..

It's a very nice light.


----------



## The Coach (May 8, 2008)

steel said:


> coach, will you be adding more to your lummi collection?




The Orb, New PRCR2 Based Alu light is on my short list. :candle: I guess that means I'll have to head over to Sports Authority and get a new Plano case. :thinking:


----------

